# مشهد رهيب لقلب ينبض بالصوت و الصورة



## مرمر يوسف سيدهم (13 يوليو 2008)

*عمرك شفت قلب ينبض؟*

اضغط على القلب و انت تشوف

:36_3_21:​


----------



## candy shop (14 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: مشهد رهيب لقلب ينبض بالصوت و الصورة*

تصدقى يا مرمر زعلانه منك 

ربنا يسامحك 

بجد اتخضيت ​


----------



## سيزار (14 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: مشهد رهيب لقلب ينبض بالصوت و الصورة*

هكذا ودائما المواضيع التى لا تحمل الا تضيع الوقت ولا يوجد منها هدف


----------



## مرمر يوسف سيدهم (16 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: مشهد رهيب لقلب ينبض بالصوت و الصورة*



سيزار قال:


> هكذا ودائما المواضيع التى لا تحمل الا تضيع الوقت ولا يوجد منها هدف


طب ليه كدة؟
هو حد اجبرك على مشاهدة الموضوع؟
اظن ان عنوان الموضوع واضح جدا" و يبين ما يحمله الموضوع 
انت ترى ان وقتك لا يسمح لمثل هذه المواضيع اذن لا تدخلها
و اتركها لمن هم يسمح وقتهم بذلك
ثم ان الموضوع مفيد وله هدف 
على الأقل الناس تشوف حاجة ماشافتهاش قبل كدة
على العموم يا عم شكرا":11azy:


----------



## meryam 4 jesus (17 أغسطس 2008)

واااااااااااااااااااااااااااو يا مرمر رااااااااااااائع
انا قعدت ربع ساعه أتفرج عليه جميل اوى بجد يا مرمر 
ميرسى ليكى كتيييييييييير و مستنيين المزيد


----------



## مرمر يوسف سيدهم (17 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: مشهد رهيب لقلب ينبض بالصوت و الصورة*



candy shop قال:


> تصدقى يا مرمر زعلانه منك
> 
> ربنا يسامحك
> 
> بجد اتخضيت ​


بعد الشر عليكى من الخضة يا كاندى
و شكرا" لمرورك


----------



## القسيس محمد (17 أغسطس 2008)

ثانكس مرمر
ربنا يبارك حياتك
ابانوب​


----------



## dodi lover (17 أغسطس 2008)

ياااااااااا نهار ابيض 


حراااام عليكى يا مرمر 


بجد خضتينى مووووووت​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (18 أغسطس 2008)

جميله قووووي يا مرمر وانا اول مره اشوفها



مرسي ليكي قوووي​


----------



## مرمر يوسف سيدهم (18 أغسطس 2008)

ميريام عادل قال:


> واااااااااااااااااااااااااااو يا مرمر رااااااااااااائع
> انا قعدت ربع ساعه أتفرج عليه جميل اوى بجد يا مرمر
> ميرسى ليكى كتيييييييييير و مستنيين المزيد


شكرا" لمرورك يا ميريام


----------



## مرمر يوسف سيدهم (18 أغسطس 2008)

ابانووب قال:


> ثانكس مرمر
> ربنا يبارك حياتك
> ابانوب​


اى خدعة يا ابانوب


----------



## jclsoww (18 أغسطس 2008)

*قلبي ضعيف جداً أن أرى صورة كتلك التي عرضتها*


----------



## amjad-ri (18 أغسطس 2008)

صورة  حلوة

اعجبتني  شكرا ليك​


----------



## مرمر يوسف سيدهم (19 أغسطس 2008)

jclsoww قال:


> *قلبي ضعيف جداً أن أرى صورة كتلك التي عرضتها*


شكرا" لمرورك


----------



## مرمر يوسف سيدهم (19 أغسطس 2008)

mikel coco قال:


> جميله قووووي يا مرمر وانا اول مره اشوفها
> 
> 
> 
> مرسي ليكي قوووي​



نورت الموضوع يا باشا


----------



## مرمر يوسف سيدهم (2 سبتمبر 2008)

amjad-ri قال:


> صورة  حلوة
> 
> اعجبتني  شكرا ليك​


شكرا" لمرورك


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (3 سبتمبر 2008)

[FONT="Aria[COLOR="red"]مرسي يا يا مرمر اول مرة اشوف قلب بجد متزعليش من الي انتقضو الموضوع كلنا اخوات في المسيح يسوع اصل في ناس مشاعرها بتبقة حساسة زيادة شوية :Love_Letter_Open:[/COLOR]l Black"][/FONT]


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (3 سبتمبر 2008)

انا قلبي وجعني بس فضلت اتأمل 5 دقايق فية

بس هنقلة للمنتدى الثقافي اقرب لية من المنتدى العام​


----------



## kalimooo (3 سبتمبر 2008)

مرمر يوسف سيدهم قال:


> *عمرك شفت قلب ينبض؟*
> 
> اضغط على القلب و انت تشوف
> 
> :36_3_21:​



ممككن  ناخده كم يوم
جارنا بحاجة لقلب؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
 مشكورة ربنا يباركك
سلام المسيح​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (3 سبتمبر 2008)

مرسى يا مرمر الافلام الرعب فيها اكتر من كده بكتيييييييييييييييير 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## جيلان (3 سبتمبر 2008)

*ميرسى حبيبتى
بجد منظره يخوف بس حلو انا بحب المناظر دى هههههههه
تسلمى يا قمرة*


----------



## peace_86 (3 سبتمبر 2008)

منظر مخيف
يارب ارحم
بس بجد شكرررررررا جدا جدا


----------



## مرمر يوسف سيدهم (3 سبتمبر 2008)

جيلان قال:


> *ميرسى حبيبتى
> بجد منظره يخوف بس حلو انا بحب المناظر دى هههههههه
> تسلمى يا قمرة*


باين عليكى ميولك عدوانية يا جىجى ههههههه
شكرا" لمرورك يا قمر


----------



## مرمر يوسف سيدهم (4 سبتمبر 2008)

peace_86 قال:


> منظر مخيف
> يارب ارحم
> بس بجد شكرررررررا جدا جدا


شكرا"  لمرورك


----------



## سيزار (5 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: رد على: مشهد رهيب لقلب ينبض بالصوت و الصورة*



مرمر يوسف سيدهم قال:


> طب ليه كدة؟
> هو حد اجبرك على مشاهدة الموضوع؟
> اظن ان عنوان الموضوع واضح جدا" و يبين ما يحمله الموضوع
> انت ترى ان وقتك لا يسمح لمثل هذه المواضيع اذن لا تدخلها
> ...



***************************
ما فيش حد بيجر حد على شىء طبعا زى ما انا حر فى كتابتى وانتى حره :hlp:


----------



## مرمر يوسف سيدهم (5 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: رد على: مشهد رهيب لقلب ينبض بالصوت و الصورة*



سيزار قال:


> ***************************
> ما فيش حد بيجر حد على شىء طبعا زى ما انا حر فى كتابتى وانتى حره :hlp:


على فكرة احتمال تكون حكمت على الموضوع على اساس صورة القلب ولم تقوم بالضغط عليه فظنيت ان هذا هو الموضوع......... احتمال


----------

